# Petar



## ROSANGELUS

chics said:


> Yo conocía *grano* como genérico, todo los bultitos de cualquier tamaño y color que salen en la piel, por una alergia, por el sol, etc.
> Luego hay los *puntos negros*, que son poros en realidad, que pueden derivar en *espinillas* si se inflan y se llenan de grasa (acné). Normalmente las espinillas se pueden (aunque no se deba) petar. Cuando uno se lo peta se siente como un pinchazo, por eso se llama así.
> 
> Ahora sólo me falta el primerísimo plano de Torrente petándose una y salpicando el espejo...


 
Del verbo petar? que es eso? existe esa palabra? jamas la escuché... 



bb008 said:


> Eso se llama punto negro... igual cuando lo sacas (¡guacatela!) la punta es negrita del sucio y lo demás blanquesina...¡asco!


 ¡Que asco!, realmente!!!


----------



## bb008

Hola:

*petar1.*

*(Del cat. petar, peer).*
*1. intr. coloq. agradar (‖ complacer).*
*

petar2.*

*(Cf. petar1).*
*1. intr. Gal. y León. Golpear en el suelo, llamar a la puerta.*
*Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados*
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 



Que extraño yo no la había escuchado tampoco, pero en el RAE no dice que significa apretar, que eso me imagino yo que quiso decir Betildus...pero si esa ese la connotación que le das es extraña, conozco apretar, pellizcar, nunca petar...​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bb008 said:


> Que extraño yo no la había escuchado tampoco, pero en el RAE no dice que significa apretar, que eso me imagino yo que quiso decir Betildus...pero si esa ese la connotación que le das es extraña, conozco apretar, pellizcar, nunca petar... ( y tambien, estripar, sacar...)​


----------



## Dudu678

Bueno, es que hablando de Torrente tiene que ser de España.

_Las espinillas se pueden petar. Las espinillas se pueden explotar.

_Otra frase:

_Esto está petado. Esto está muy lleno.
_


----------



## bb008

Dudu678 said:


> Bueno, es que hablando de Torrente tiene que ser de España.
> 
> _Las espinillas se pueden petar. Las espinillas se pueden explotar._
> 
> Otra frase:
> 
> _Esto está petado. Esto está muy lleno._


 
Entendido Señor Dudu... gracias por tu explicación


----------



## hosec

Hola:

"Petar" es un verbo que creo no había usado ni oído (o leído) desde la adolescencia. Entonces lo usaba (lo usábamos) como sinónimo jergal de "funcionar": _Este boli no peta, déjame otro_. _Mi moto no peta, tendré que ir a pie_.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo tampoco lo entiendo en el contexto de los granos.
Realmente desconozco su significado.
Sólo lo he escuchado a andaluces occidentales (sevillanos, gaditanos) en el sentido de lleno.
Incluso no sé si me suena haber oído "este bar está  ¿*empetado?*".


----------



## Dudu678

Pues me temo que petar ha cambiado de significado entre los jóvenes. Aquí hay dos buenos ejemplos. Otros:

_El ordenador se me ha petado. El ordenador se me ha estropeado.
La conexión me va muy petada. La conexión me va muy despacio.
Este bar está petado. _Tal cual, lo siento.

Con los granos, es explotarlos, hacerlos estallar, hacerlos petar. Los explosivos petan.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Qué cosa. Si a mí me dijeran que la conexión va petada, entendería que va muy rápido. Sin embargo los otros dos ejemplos del ordenador estropeado y el bar lleno, los entiendo como tú, Dudu.


----------



## Dudu678

Pues llevas mucha razón... y no. Qué cosa más rara, pero yo interpreto ambas. Debo hacérmelo mirar...


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Es que _petar _quiere decir algo así como "reventar", ¿no? Lo cual en el caso de una conexión puede querer decir que hay mucho flujo de información y por eso va muy lento. El bar está a reventar, porque no cabe nadie más, y por eso está _petao_. Pero el coche va que peta porque revienta de la potencia que tiene (a pesar de que el maletero vaya petado). Y esa película va a petar en las carteleras, ese jugador de black-jack va a petar la banca...


----------



## pepone

bb008 said:


> Hola:
> 
> *petar1.*
> 
> *(Del cat. petar, peer).*
> *1. intr. coloq. agradar (‖ complacer).*
> *
> 
> petar2.*




Yo me remito a la etimologia de *petear* en muchos paises de sudamerica como hacer ejercer el sexo oral, sobretodo al hombre, que no es otra cosa mas que complacerlo.


----------



## Berenguer

Dudu678 said:


> Pues me temo que petar ha cambiado de significado entre los jóvenes. Aquí hay dos buenos ejemplos. Otros:
> 
> _El ordenador se me ha petado. El ordenador se me ha estropeado.
> La conexión me va muy petada. La conexión me va muy despacio.
> Este bar está petado. _Tal cual, lo siento.
> 
> Con los granos, es explotarlos, hacerlos estallar, hacerlos petar. Los explosivos petan.



Como bien dices Dudu, los petardos petan (yo, por deformación, digo siempre, incluso en castellano, "estoupar")



Dudu678 said:


> Pues llevas mucha razón... y no. Qué cosa más rara, pero yo interpreto ambas. Debo hacérmelo mirar...


Y en cuanto al ejemplo,me pasa como a ti, que depende como lo lea puede parecerme que significa o bien muy deprisa (va petado) o bien muy despacio (está petado...ves, para esto yo no diría "ir petado"...quizás en el ir/estar esté el matiz).

Y ahora la nota escatológica de la noche. Hay una expresión, muy moderna, y bastante...en fín, yo la suelto y que cada uno la califique como quiera, que equivaldría a "dar por culo" que es "te voy a petar el cacas" (y oirse se oye). De hecho, si la memoria no me falla, me suena que había un grupo un tanto "underground" de música que se llamaba así "Petacacas".

En fin. Un saludo


----------



## jmx

Yo siempre había pensado que el verbo "petar" con el sentido de "explotar" era un préstamo del catalán. Pero ahora ya no estoy seguro.


----------



## Dudu678

Berenguer said:


> Y ahora la nota escatológica de la noche. Hay una expresión, muy moderna, y bastante...en fín, yo la suelto y que cada uno la califique como quiera, que equivaldría a "dar por culo" que es "te voy a petar el cacas" (y oirse se oye). De hecho, si la memoria no me falla, me suena que había un grupo un tanto "underground" de música que se llamaba así "Petacacas".


Hablemos claro: _te voy a petar el culo_.

Ni más ni menos, ni menos ni más.


----------



## Berenguer

Dudu678 said:


> Hablemos claro: _te voy a petar el culo_.
> 
> Ni más ni menos, ni menos ni más.



Bueno, había omitido el paso intermedio "dar por culo" --> "petar el culo" --> "petar el cacas", en evolución de "coloquialidad" (por decir algo).


----------



## Dudu678

Me inclino por reventar, como ha propuesto Surinam. Es muy versátil y abarca casi todas las acepciones.

_Te voy a reventar el culo.
El petardo revienta.
El local está a reventar.
Me voy a reventar el grano.

_Menos mal que no es horario infantil...


----------



## chics

¡Hola!

Perdonad pero no he visto el hilo hasta ahora... efectivamente *petar* es una palabra informal para *reventar/explotar* (un globo, un grano, un _peta_rdo, un culo...).

Parece que es una palabra de éstas que usamos en Cataluña... lástima que Tradu esté tooodo el finde fuera, la pobre, tirando sus petardos de San Juan en Holanda.


----------



## Antpax

Berenguer said:


> Y ahora la nota escatológica de la noche. Hay una expresión, muy moderna, y bastante...en fín, yo la suelto y que cada uno la califique como quiera, que equivaldría a "dar por culo" que es "te voy a petar el cacas" (y oirse se oye). De hecho, si la memoria no me falla, me suena que había un grupo un tanto "underground" de música que se llamaba así "Petacacas".
> 
> En fin. Un saludo


 
Hola Berenguer:

¿no te referirás a Gigatrón, que tenían una versión de The final countdown que era "les peto el cacas"? Si no la has oído es digna de oir.

Por lo demás de acuerdo con todas las acepciones que habéis apuntado. Como comentario, yo también la he oído y usado con el sentido que le da la RAE, de que algo te mola. Por ejemplo "¿vamos al centro esta noche? Vale, me peta.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Dudu678

chics said:


> Parece que es una palabra de éstas que usamos en Cataluña... lástima que Tradu esté tooodo el finde fuera, la pobre, tirando sus petardos de San Juan en Holanda.



No sólo en Cataluña


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Nunca escuché hablar del verbo "petar"


----------



## Berenguer

Antpax said:


> Hola Berenguer:
> 
> ¿no te referirás a Gigatrón, que tenían una versión de The final countdown que era "les peto el cacas"? Si no la has oído es digna de oir.
> 
> Por lo demás de acuerdo con todas las acepciones que habéis apuntado. Como comentario, yo también la he oído y usado con el sentido que le da la RAE, de que algo te mola. Por ejemplo "¿vamos al centro esta noche? Vale, me peta.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



Antpax, me has dejado alucinado. Creía que esa canción solo existía en un cassette mal grabado que tenía un amigo de dudosos gustos musicales. Efectivamente, era Gigatrón. Y sí, he escuchado la versión del Final Countdown (bueno, casi me la aprendí...ese cassette dió mucho juego)

Y tienes también razón, en cuanto a la acepción de "petar" en el sentido de  la RAE. Cierto que se usa también así.

Un saludo


----------



## Dudu678

Berenguer said:


> Antpax, me has dejado alucinado. Creía que esa canción solo existía en un cassette mal grabado que tenía un amigo de dudosos gustos musicales. Efectivamente, era Gigatrón. Y sí, he escuchado la versión del Final Countdown (bueno, casi me la aprendí...ese cassette dió mucho juego)
> 
> Y tienes también razón, en cuanto a la acepción de "petar" en el sentido de  la RAE. Cierto que se usa también así.
> 
> Un saludo


Efectivamente, una "gran" canción que yo conservo todavía.

_Petar_ es un verbo muy utilizado y la RAE acabará por reconocerlo... o no.


----------



## mirx

Berenguer said:


> Antpax, me has dejado alucinado. Creía que esa canción solo existía en un cassette mal grabado que tenía un amigo de dudosos gustos musicales. Efectivamente, era Gigatrón. Y sí, he escuchado la versión del Final Countdown (bueno, casi me la aprendí...ese cassette dió mucho juego)
> 
> Y tienes también razón, en cuanto a la acepción de "petar" en el sentido de la RAE. Cierto que se usa también así.
> 
> Un saludo


 

Hola, me encontré con este hilo y me di cuenta que era tu post número mil, así que FELICIDADES. Y bueno sólo recordarte que nos haces reir a todos con tus intervenciones -en el buen sentido de la palabra-. Síque así.


Y por otro lado, es la primera vez que oigo la palabra petar con ese significado. Pero al igual que la mayoría caí en la lógica de que los petardos efectivamente petan.

Saludos.


----------



## faranji

¿Y a nadie le peta hablar del _caramelo que peta_?


----------



## Dudu678

O de fumarse un peta.


----------



## Antpax

Dudu678 said:


> O de fumarse un peta.


 
Esto se nos puede ir de las manos, pero que conste que habéis empezado vosotros. Al hilo de este contexto, el verbo "petar" tiene otra acepción, que sería la de encenderlo. De ahí la famosa Ley del Fumeta: _el que lo lía lo peta. _

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## tom29

Buenos dias

Encontré esto en una pagina web :

- Nada lo siento tio, la pena es que el friki ese usara la moto para *petarsela* por el tubo de escape.

En la oracion esta forma tiene el sentido de gozar o penetrar, ¿verdad?

En francés, tambien tenemos el verbo "peter" que es sinonimo de reventar.


Saludos


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Así, sin más contexto, yo también diría que se refiere a tener relaciones sexuales con la moto. "Petar" a veces se usa, de manera vulgar, como sinónimo de acostarse con alguien (por norma general con una chica).

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## PabloElFlamenco

He buscado en el foro, pero ... no recibí confirmación que...existiera...en Español el modismo 
"no me peta".  

Quizá que lo tengo en el seso por el francés, transformado en castellano por la acción de la imaginación, por el sueño de hablar el idioma de Cervantes (la mitad del español que conozco, yo, procede de la imaginación, y quiero decir que, sín imaginación, sín añoranza, no podiera hablar, tan mal que bien, el idioma de Cervantes).

¿Existe?
Y, ¿significa "no me gusta"?

Pablo


----------



## XiaoRoel

Cuando yo era niño, de una cosa que no nos apetecía decíamos que no nos _petaba_. Es un galleguismo del español que hablamos los gallegos. En gallego el verbo _petar_, primariamente 'golpear sobre algo', tiene tambien el significado de "apetecer". Hoy en día, la juventud dice de algo que está repleto "está petado": "la discoteca está petada, no se puede entrar".


----------



## PabloElFlamenco

Gracias, Jiao. 
Pienso que sí, como dices, existe.  
Y pienso que lo leí en un libro de Delibes...quizá.
Que le vaya bien,
Pablo


----------



## Antpax

PabloElFlamenco said:


> Gracias, Jiao.
> Pienso que sí, como dices, existe.
> Y pienso que lo leí en un libro de Delibes...quizá.
> Que le vaya bien,
> Pablo


 
En los Santos Inocentes sale, así que supongo que será ahí donde lo leiste. Por mi barrio se sigue usando con ese sentido (y muchos otros).

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## PabloElFlamenco

Bonita milana, ant... gracias
Pablo


----------



## XiaoRoel

Este verbo petar 'agradar, complacer' aparece ya en la edición del Diccionario de la Academia de 1817. Para Corominas es un préstamo del catalán en el que petar 'peer' se usa vulgarmente en el sentido de "tener el capricho de (hacer algo)'. piensa además que podría ser el verbo catlán del mismo origen que el gallego petar 'golpear'.

Corominas usaba una pobre información sobre el gallego y sobre este verbo sólo conocía la acepción 'golpear, llamar a la puerta" y desconocía la de 'apetecer', paralela a la catalana. Yo más bien me inclinaría por un galleguismo que afectaría al occidente español (el territorio del antiguo leonés), de ahí su uso en Delibes. En el sentido de 'golpear a la puerta' es paralelo al _picar_ español.


----------



## tom29

Hola

La palabra sale en mi diccionario de argot, el de julia sanmartin saez.

Aqui van la definiciones :

- Romper, estallar : ese es un disco duro que nunca se sabe cuando va a petar

- Encender un cigarillo de hachis o marihuana : la ley del fumeta, el que lo lia lo peta

- Forzar una taquilla para robar lo que se encuentra en su interior.


Saludos


----------

